# Brightest and Smallest LED Flashlight



## MajorPain (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I am looking to purchase the smallest and brightest LED flashlight on the market. I've been looking around and I am overwhelmed with the number of LED flashlights. Basically I want the BEST!

Any suggestions?


----------



## superflytnt (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello and :welcome:!

When asking a question like that it's always helpful to give a little bit more info such as (but not limited to) the following:

What will you be using it for?
Do you only want high output or is runtime a concern?
Do you have a preference for battery type?
What type of beam do you like, floody or tight/throwy?
Do you want single level or multiple levels hi/med/low?
User interface (UI) do you want simple hi/low or a complicated programmable UI?
What kind of switch: twisty, side click, rear click, forward/reverse?
How much $$ are you looking to spend?


There are many more I'm sure but, like you said, there are many many torches out there and to recommend one we need a bit more info.

Good luck, I hope you find what you're looking for!

EDIT: something like this is certainly among the smallest/brightest torch: http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Raw_NS.html


----------



## frank777 (Sep 3, 2008)

superflytnt said:


> Hello and :welcome:!
> 
> something like this is certainly among the smallest/brightest torch: http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Raw_NS.html


 
+1 Yep, I just did an extensive search a few weeks ago to try and find the answer to the same question. The orb Raw IS it. No other flashlight gives you 200 lumens and is even smaller than the smallest CR2 lights.

Don't let the fact that it uses resistors discourage you. For "regulated" output on high, you lose a minimum 15% of the battery's energy. With a resistor on high (Raw's 200 lumen model), you lose less than 5%. Of course on low, resistors are not as good as DC regulation, and you can lose 35% or so, but who cares? So you get 10 hours on low instead of 13 hours? I have never used a flashlight continuously for 13 hours in my life!

The cost is around $130 delivered.

http://www.cpfreviews.com/Orb-Raw-NS.php

http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Raw_NS.html

Good luck......


----------



## easilyled (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are looking for the highest brightness to size ratio, then I would say that the custom flashlight made by CPFer "modamag"
called the "Draco" and its even smaller offshoot, the "Drake" will fit your requirement.

They are absolutely tiny and yet can light up a medium-sized room brightly
on the burst setting.


----------



## Jarl (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank god for that. I was expecting DX pocket rockets, even after the word "best".

The orb raw is very small, very very bright and definitely very good. Highly recommended (I EDC a raw al)


----------



## pobox1475 (Sep 3, 2008)

New Raw NS Choice of Lumens Options:

200/20, Standard. 25 mins high. 10 hours low.

200/100, 25 mins high. Not so low for 90 mins run time 

100/20, Limited High* for 90 mins high. 10 hours low.

* 100 Ltd. High setting provides the highest efficiency.

*Would be sweeet if you could have all three (20,100 & 200) in one light.*


----------



## Burgess (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:


Hope that you find the flashlight of your dreams.


_


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 3, 2008)

You will have to define "Best"

What do you want the light for?
Do you want bright as possible at the expense of runtime and battery?(you can push rechargeable batteries too hard and kill them)
Do you want to have lower output option?
What light do you have now?
What price?

:welcome:


----------



## MajorPain (Sep 3, 2008)

Cost is not an object. I am simply looking for the highest lumens in the smallest package.

I currently own the following and I was wondering if anything better exists.


Surefire E2D LED Defender
Surefire L4 LumaMax
Surefire U2 Ultra
Proton Pro
A Dorcy flashlight I picked up at Costco (160 lumens, 3x AAA batteries)
OLIGHT T20 MILITARY w. Cree Q5 WC LED 3 levels, 3 modes, 220+ lumens


----------



## Peter Atwood (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, if you want a cheaper option that use common AAA batteries then by all means check out the Fenix LOD. There may be brighter or smaller options but none use regular batteries or are as affordable.


----------



## marschw (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't forget the Lummi Wee. It sacrifices a bit of the "brightest" side of your request to go to the extreme of the "smallest" side.


----------



## Alan_P (Sep 3, 2008)

Smallest is the Wee. Single level output (choice of 25, 50 or 100 lumens), rechargable battery. Due to small size the output is pure flood. Lights up a room beautifully.

The NS is a two level light. Bright level is 200 lumens. Uses a rechargable battery.

Slightly larger is the Aeon. Two levels. Bright runs around 120 lumens. This is a regulated light. Runs on a primary CR2 Battery. Run time on hight and low considerably are longer than the NS.


----------



## tricker (Sep 3, 2008)

draco is the leader among the pack mentioned so far.....10 different levels of light from 3 lumens to 120ish


----------



## I came to the light... (Sep 3, 2008)

When I hear brightest and smallest, an obvious contradiction, I think brightest of the CR123 size, as that is the smallest full flashlight IMHO. And the brightest of the lot just came out - the EagleTac P10C. This thing has half the power of your Olight, yet produces a brighter and much larger spot, and slightly dimmer spill. see light-reviews.com for the only review I know of, and their forum for comments on the intensity. The other light of that size around the same brightness is the JET-II IBS. This light has a narrower but slightly brighter spot.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd second that. For sheer "wow" factor, the Draco really can't be beat.

For what it's worth, I own all four of the lights mentioned so far - Draco, Orb NS, Orb wee, and Aeon - and the Draco is still my favorite "holy crap, I can't believe how much light that thing puts out" torch. It's also a phenomenally useful light, with 10 different levels and up to 4 hours of runtime. (Sturdy, too - my wife's already put it through the wash. Now my Draco's clean.) 

That said, the other lights would still impress almost anyone who sees them. And they each have their benefits. I often take the Aeon on hiking trips, since it's a lightweight and long-running backup (40-70 hours vs. my Draco's four). And the Orb NS puts out a little more light than my Draco.

But what the Draco really has over all the others is its size; it's just *tiny*. It's really hard to appreciate how small it is until you see it in person. The Orb wee is roughly the same size, but it only comes with one level, and its beam is a bit more floody. (Let me tell you, though - my wife loves this light, and it never leaves her keychain.)

So in summary, Draco. 

Hope this helps!

- FITP




tricker said:


> draco is the leader among the pack mentioned so far.....10 different levels of light from 3 lumens to 120ish


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 3, 2008)

MajorPain said:


> Cost is not an object. I am simply looking for the highest lumens in the smallest package.
> 
> I currently own the following and I was wondering if anything better exists.
> 
> ...




You have a pretty good collection.

If you want an extremely small, high output light then I would listen to the above suggestions of the Lummi lights.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 3, 2008)

You've got a pretty good bunch of lights(You can send the L4 and U2 to modders like Milkyspit to modify them for more output).

I'd say either The Lummi lights or the Draco/Drake would be your best choices.


----------



## hazna (Sep 3, 2008)

FlashInThePan said:


> I'd second that. For sheer "wow" factor, the Draco really can't be beat.
> 
> For what it's worth, I own all four of the lights mentioned so far - Draco, Orb NS, Orb wee, and Aeon - and the Draco is still my favorite "holy crap, I can't believe how much light that thing puts out" torch. It's also a phenomenally useful light, with 10 different levels and up to 4 hours of runtime. (Sturdy, too - my wife's already put it through the wash. Now my Draco's clean.)
> 
> - FITP


 
What are the run times/output levels like for drake and draco lights, on Max and low (~10lumens)?

Could you post a picture of your lights side by side... I'm interested in how they compare in size.


----------



## djans1397 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just discovered this Draco light. Looking at the sale thread, it doesn't say anything about the lumens unless I missed it somewhere. How bright are these and for what runtime?

Dan


----------



## tricker (Sep 3, 2008)

its the smallest

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147586

different emitter now so more lumens, similar runtimes

2 lumens 20 hour low


----------



## h2oflyer (Sep 4, 2008)

I was looking at the WEE and RAW NS - decided against WEE as runtime
is measured in minutes. RAW NS is unregulated and smooth finish looks
like it would squirt out of your hand or slip out of your pocket.

Couldn't find a nautilus - Final decision was between Aeon and BitZ

Based on CPF reviews and $135 price I went with BitZ. 

Installed a Trit vial and i believe I have smallest/brightest regulated
light that I could find. Also is one hell of an EDC.


----------



## jeffb (Sep 4, 2008)

Draco w/Turbohead and 10440 body, Drake, Draco

Brightest small light I have experienced.





Drake, next to TnC "N", TnC AA, Ti Nautilus








TnC SF CR2, Draco on keychain, McGizmo, bare PD (CR123)

jeffb


----------



## Burgess (Sep 4, 2008)

to jeffb --


Your photography is *stunning* !

:kewlpics::goodjob:



Not to mention yer' lovely "models".


_


----------



## superflytnt (Sep 4, 2008)

h2oflyer said:


> I was looking at the WEE and RAW NS - decided against WEE as runtime
> is measured in minutes. RAW NS is unregulated and smooth finish looks
> like it would squirt out of your hand or slip out of your pocket.
> 
> ...


 




Yeah, if it were me looking for smallest,brightest, best it would be between these two as well. I love the Raw but I prefer lights that can run on primaries in an emergency. If I can only choose between LiIon and primary I'll choose primary. The Aeon is small, bright and can run for a looooong time on a primary cell so this would be my choice if I was in the market. The Bitz is really nice, as well, but being a 123 sized light is pushing the smallest part. It is a gem of a light though if you can stand the "larger" size of it and it'll run on both primary and LiIon......................


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Sep 4, 2008)

frank777 said:


> +1 Yep, I just did an extensive search a few weeks ago to try and find the answer to the same question. The orb Raw IS it. No other flashlight gives you 200 lumens and is even smaller than the smallest CR2 lights.
> 
> Don't let the fact that it uses resistors discourage you. For "regulated" output on high, you lose a minimum 15% of the battery's energy. With a resistor on high (Raw's 200 lumen model), you lose less than 5%. Of course on low, resistors are not as good as DC regulation, and you can lose 35% or so, but who cares? So you get 10 hours on low instead of 13 hours? I have never used a flashlight continuously for 13 hours in my life!
> 
> ...



Doh!!! I just replaced my oringal Lux III with a 160 lumen version a month ago!!! (However I doubt I will be able to tell the difference)

Not only is it smallest and brightest, its darn sexy too. I polish mine biweekly.


----------



## tricker (Sep 5, 2008)

these lummi's are small and bright, but can't compare to the draco:shakehead


----------



## NetMage (Sep 5, 2008)

The Draco is truly stunning in person. I carry it on my personal keychain.


----------



## frank777 (Sep 5, 2008)

superflytnt said:


> If I can only choose between LiIon and primary I'll choose primary. The Aeon is small, bright and can run for a looooong time on a primary cell so this would be my choice if I was in the market.....


 
I can run my Raw NS a long time on primaries too (950 mah, 3.6 volt):

http://battstore.stores.yahoo.net/12aalitcel36.html

You can get them on eBay for about $4 each.


----------



## john46268 (Sep 5, 2008)

+1 on the Fenix L0D. It has a wide range of settings and is quite bright for its size. Fenix even makes a quick-disconnect clip for putting it on your keychain. I love mine and EDC it.

Happy shopping!


----------



## MKLight (Jan 4, 2009)

This is interesting. Is there much of a runtime difference on high?

Right now, the price says $7.95, though...Are there any other companies (besides on eBay) that these are readily available from at a reasonable price?

Thanks,
Mike




frank777 said:


> I can run my Raw NS a long time on primaries too (950 mah, 3.6 volt):
> 
> http://battstore.stores.yahoo.net/12aalitcel36.html
> 
> You can get them on eBay for about $4 each.


----------



## coyote (Jan 5, 2009)

because they run on all sorts of 1.5V AAA batteries, i'd say the Millermods Arc XRE-R2 two-stage is my number one pick.


----------



## ev13wt (Jan 6, 2009)

superflytnt said:


> Hello and :welcome:!
> 
> When asking a question like that it's always helpful to give a little bit more info such as (but not limited to) the following:
> 
> ...



Sticky material! Everyone has to fill it out if posing a question!? :candle:


----------



## Rattlebars (Jan 6, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> superflytnt said:
> 
> 
> > When asking a question like that it's always helpful to give a little bit more info such as (but not limited to) the following:
> ...



I would like to add..... I read this entire thread and found SO FEW LINKS to products mentioned it was shameful!

One should, when making a recommendation, have the courtesy to supply a link to the product recommended. This would be one interesting thread if it had links. Personally, I feel it's rude to post recommendations with no link.

All this talk about light and there's so much darkness. :candle:

Ok, now I fell better. :mecry:


----------



## Archie Cruz (Jan 6, 2009)

I need to look at the Draco/Drake in comparison to the Wee. I've been wearing a Lumi Wee Ti for about a year now. It's likely to stay around my neck till either something better comes along or I wear out the contacts or threads. Apart from that wondrous WIDE flood beam that really suits close-up use, I like the fact that I can lip-hold it while I fiddle with the many things that I fiddle with.I also use it to monitor my dog's nightly walks etc. Here's my picture of it...
http://www.gearninja.com/Images/Alu/Wee_tab.jpg


----------

